

Google co-founders wanted Steve Jobs as their first CEO  - tomerico
http://www.techspot.com/news/40947-google-cofounders-wanted-steve-jobs-as-their-first-ceo.html

======
dzlobin
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1851864>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1849868>

